# Slow yeast activity is this normal



## digitalbrewer (24/10/13)

Hi all, 
On my third brew, I'm newbie and experimenting different yeast and hops for the first time.Boiled up 15g cascade hops @ 20 min and then strained and reboiled hops sludge again for another 20 min added to brew which consisted of
Coopers green can , 1kg of Briess light golden malt and bry-97 american west coast yeast. My aim is for a little creatures but will be happy if its just a good drinking beer. 
Had little poop the pants moment after checking it this morning to find no Krausen and no bubbling occurring. Not until now at 10pm almost 24hrs later am I noticing the occasional bubbles lifting and a slight Krausen forming is this normal for bry-97 ?? My temp reg is set at 19.5


----------



## Muscovy_333 (24/10/13)

Which yeast?

Some are slower than others.

Things that vastly improve yeast health and viability.
#1 pitching the right rate of yeast.
#2 aerating your wort when pitching yeast as this promotes yeast growth in the early stages
#3 provide yeast nutrients available at any good HBS
#4 avoid temp fluctuations
#5 Be as clean as you possibly can.

I generally pitch at around 18degrees in primary and allow a robust fermentation for at least a week before slowly increasing temp by 0.5C increments daily until I reach around 22C.
My way, not everyones, but it works for me.

Keep researching, yeast strains definitely behave differently and although 24hrs has passed it is likely that they have started their job.

24hrs is nothing to despair about IMHO...particularly on your 3rd brew.


----------



## Elderfi (24/10/13)

I just pitched with BRY 97. From what ive read it is a slow starter, I rehydrated it (first time for me). Good luck and brew on!


----------



## digitalbrewer (24/10/13)

Thanks Muscovy very helpful info there. I have been using Danstar yeast and get my stuff from grain and grape, i have turfed the kit yeast they are in the pantry for making pizza dough. So in regards to temp do you think I have started it a bit high at 19.5 should I leave it or back it off a bit ? To be honest I pumped it up 0.5 this morning after seeing no activity from the yeasties.


----------



## digitalbrewer (24/10/13)

Hey elderfi would like to here an update on your yeast activity in couple of Days if you just pitched it. I also rehydrated in 100 ml for 15 mins and pitched


----------



## dammag (25/10/13)

I have used BRY97 a couple of times. The second time the rehydrated yeast took 72 hours to form a Krausen. The beer seemed to finish quick enough once underway and is now bottled but I haven't tried one yet. It was a bit disconcerting and I don't think I'll be using BRY97 again in the near future.

Damian.


----------



## Yob (25/10/13)

BRY-97 can be a bit slow to "show" but it's a great dry yeast, by the time you do see it, it's almost finished.

It drops like a bride's knickers and leaves a very clear beer, I prefer it to US-05 in this respect which can be hazy and hang around for ages

I was worried too after 48 hours with no visible signs but every time I've used it, I've had great results

Cheers


----------



## Elderfi (25/10/13)

Its just starting to show the tiniest signs of Krausen now, which by my standards is very slow. When using US-05 by this time there is a visible krausen and a slow to medium pop off. I still havent got temp control sorted out yet but the ambient room temp is set at 20c the side. therm is showing between 18 and 20. I think it will be fine, ive heard good things about the yeast


----------



## Elderfi (25/10/13)

Can confirm the brew has a impressive krausen now. about an inch.


----------



## digitalbrewer (25/10/13)

Just checked my brew the Krausen is about 5 inches high almost at the top of the Krausen collar Massive krausen. And think I was worried about it not starting !  Temp still sitting at about 19.3

Off topic but at what stage of fermentation should I pitch the dry hops and should I move my brew belt up and down every few days or is it a pointless ?

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Elderfi (28/10/13)

Not sure bout the brew belt but I dry hop round day 4 or 5. Seem to get good results (im no expert though) Im finding BRY is throwing of some suplhur like smells are you?


----------



## digitalbrewer (28/10/13)

Elderfi said:


> Not sure bout the brew belt but I dry hop round day 4 or 5. Seem to get good results (im no expert though) Im finding BRY is throwing of some suplhur like smells are you?


Ok cool about the belt i just read somewhere that you should move the belt about not sure why some people have a myth that it heats the wort in one spot cant see how that would be though its a liquid.Anyway i have moved it lower down and my thermo is stuck up high on the side of the FV with a good wad of blue tac, as heat rises.. well that's my theory anyway as fermentation produces heat. As for the off smell ? i cant smell a thing my FV is a new style coopers vessel with no bubbling airlock,I can still see some small bubbles forming and stuff floating up with high speed in random directions to the top of the FV . Checked my Gravity its still at 1020 ATM so still a week i reckon before i test again. P.S had a taste seems the BRY-97 has sucked all of my 15G of Hops additions away as i had a taste and there is little to no bitterness still sweet so i think my yeasties are still working there ass off. As for the smell I will dry hop on day 10 if FG is ok and make sure i take a good whif of the brew for any off smells when i crack open the lid quickly.


----------



## manticle (28/10/13)

digitalbrewer said:


> not sure why some people have a myth that it heats the wort in one spot cant see how that would be though its a liquid.


So heat spreads equally and instantaneously in a liquid?


----------



## digitalbrewer (28/10/13)

manticle said:


> So heat spreads equally and instantaneously in a liquid?


ahhh.. no it doest.But i'm not putting my FV on a grill, so I expect that the wort isn't going to char grill in one spot. it's liquid and like applying heat to the base of a saucepan we end up with equally warmed or boiled water, not just at the bottom of the saucepan. :huh:


----------



## digitalbrewer (29/10/13)

Gravity is at 1012 fermentation has pretty much subsided tossed in the dry hops, looking at bottling on cup day at this point. Beer tastes good even warm , just needs some aroma. Took a smell of the FV smells good nothing odd smelling.


Elderfi said:


> Not sure bout the brew belt but I dry hop round day 4 or 5. Seem to get good results (im no expert though) Im finding BRY is throwing of some suplhur like smells are you?


----------



## digitalbrewer (3/11/13)

Bottled this evening, taste was good HIC HIC... kept a bottle aside which hasn't been primed and will chill it tomorrow and see how it tastes. Hows your brew going Elderfi ?
Any tips on keeping my yeast I've bottled the trub but not sure what to do with it.


----------



## digitalbrewer (3/11/13)

P.S Bry-97 got me down to 1008 fg from 1048 og with a fairly clear drop after 12 days.


----------



## digitalbrewer (22/11/13)

Just want to drop a post about this recipe;
perfect beer IMO even after 3 weeks its almost gone. Nice hop aroma and biterness a great drinking beer.

1 x coopers green can APA
1 Kg Briess Golden light Malt
1 x 11g Danstar BRY-97 rehydrated 100 ml 25 degrees
15g Cascade @ boil 2 litres for 20 mins
then straned matter and reboiled in 1 litre for 20 mins
Added 3 litres to FV with Extract
Day 8 added Cascade hops 20 g
Day 13 Bottled
Day 17 cracked first boittle open and was superb, did not taste green whatsoever had another few after that...


----------

